# Heifer Selection



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How to select and develop productive heifers from the Farm Journal livestock people.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/how_to_select_and_develop_productive_heifers_NAA_Sara_Brown/


----------

